# Piedmont NWR (Tips For The Ignorant)



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with this quota hunt? I sent a email to this address piedmont@fws.gov requesting 3 applications for me and 2 friends. If anyone has any experience please share with the unwashed & unclean. 

A few questions I have if anyone has any answers.  

1- How is the camp site set up? Running water? Bath House? Toilets? 

2- How is the deer hunting?

3- Any hogs?

4- Is the track of land busted up into sectors like on GA DNR quota hunts?

5- Can you drive your own vehicle around on the reserve?

6- ATVs allowed?

7- When is the due date for the quota applications and where do they need to be mailed / emailed too?

8- Is their a fee with this quota hunt like other federal hunts?


----------



## mm708 (Jul 11, 2015)

the campground has bathrooms but the campground is really crowded. deer hunting is good but a lot of hunters. I have killed several bucks, but you need to stay in woods as much as possible. it is divided into 1000 acre compartments, but you can hunt any of them. check out compartment 6 I have killed a lot of deer there. be careful there a lot of hunters on these hunts. the application they send you will tell about fees if you are drawn. good luck with it.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/piedmont_hunt.pdf


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Went on a open Bow hunt. Campground was clean, Bathhouses and toilets weren't bad. We saw 0 deer the entire time. Even riding down the roads. I know they are there but not moving much in Sept. We had a lot of fun though!! Good luck!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 18, 2015)

MATTECH took me turkey huntin down there. give him a shout he could probably help you out. It was right on par with OMEN. see ya.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 19, 2015)

deer numbers are way down and lots of seed ticks


----------



## snuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone ever noticed this in the ( GENERAL PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES)  ( Bringing firewood from home.)?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 5, 2015)

http://dontmovefirewood.org/


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 5, 2015)

Will this hunt count as your 1 quota hunt to apply for. My buddy says since they're putting in for blanton creek he can't put in for this as well . Is this true?


----------



## snuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Will this hunt count as your 1 quota hunt to apply for. My buddy says since they're putting in for blanton creek he can't put in for this as well . Is this true?



It will not count against any state quota  hunt. Piedmont is a National Wildlife Refuge.

I apply for Piedmont and Ossabaw every year.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank u sir


----------



## snuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Thank u sir



Your welcome and good luck.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 29, 2015)

It's a good place to hunt and if you do your homework you will see deer. I have managed to kill a deer on every Piedmont hunt that I have been on. On each of those hunts I had the opportunity to kill others, but elected to pass in hopes of killing a wall hanger. My last deer was a nice 8 pt with good mass. Scout and hunt the areas where they feed and normally travel on the first day or so. After that Id hunt the thick stuff because they are on high alert and holding tight to cover once the woods fill up with hunters. Good luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> It's a good place to hunt and if you do your homework you will see deer. I have managed to kill a deer on every Piedmont hunt that I have been on. On each of those hunts I had the opportunity to kill others, but elected to pass in hopes of killing a wall hanger. My last deer was a nice 8 pt with good mass. Scout and hunt the areas where they feed and normally travel on the first day or so. After that Id hunt the thick stuff because they are on high alert and holding tight to cover once the woods fill up with hunters. Good luck.



Good advice ^^^^^^^

As with most public hunts, people make the deer move and wander. My advice is get in early and stay late. As folks move in and out, the deer will get to moving and trying to avoid hunters and will wander into your area. I never get upset by hunters walking by me. Almost every time this has happened, I have had deer that have tried to circle down wind of the hunter and end up in front of me.

I got drawn for the last either sex hunt this year. It was the only one that I was going to be able to hunt this year.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 10, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Good advice ^^^^^^^
> 
> As with most public hunts, people make the deer move and wander. My advice is get in early and stay late. As folks move in and out, the deer will get to moving and trying to avoid hunters and will wander into your area. I never get upset by hunters walking by me. Almost every time this has happened, I have had deer that have tried to circle down wind of the hunter and end up in front of me.:cool


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I neglected to mention that. Good point. Around mid day the first day the hunters who came in blind before daylight without scouting the day before will be scouting for a spot to hunt. Stay in your stand as long as you can tolerate. 
A-this keeps you from coming back in for the evening hunt to find that you now have company. It's public land, what can you really say? 
B-these folks scouting will bump deer and they may run the deer by you.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 28, 2015)

Me and my group was selected. I have since talked to a ranger from the area that answered most of my questions. Kinda bummed on the amount of hunters 1258 is what she told me was drawn.  Hopefully many of them will not show up. We are hoping to go down and scout the area in a few weeks with GPS and logging multiple places down to hunt.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 28, 2015)

It's likely that a good many will not show up. Don't let the number of folks drawn get you down. All of those folks in the woods get the deer moving pretty good.


----------



## One banger (Oct 20, 2015)

How is the black powder hunt?


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Nov 3, 2015)

Whats the actual name of the camp ground?


----------



## Forshaw3 (Nov 3, 2015)

Pippins lake campground it's off Jarrell plantation Rd the campground opens at daylight in the morning.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Nov 3, 2015)

10-4 just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Nov 3, 2015)

One little tip this is my 13th year going down there and if you want a decent camp spot you want to be at the gate before the sun comes up. Last year I got down there around 5 in the morning and was still like 8th in line wating for the gate to open.


----------

